# Morocco scary mountain passes?



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

Call me a coward as a mere passenger (but chief map reader}, but I do not like the look of the Tiz-n-Tichka pass. I have 'driven' every inch of it on a You-tube video and can't face the thought of it. I have been known to take a lie-down when I don't like the look of a hairpin! 
I so want to see as much as possible on our trip to Morocco and I can't wait for January when we leave, but fear it is only possible if we have to cross the mountains on one of these hairy routes. I know I will get replies of 'get over yourself' but this is genuine fear we're talking about!! 
We could, of course just do the coast, but I don't want to miss out. Has anyone any suggestions for a comprehensive route which doesn't include crossing the High Atlas? I have read every possible post and links that I can find and not once have I found a scared passenger even mentioning the fear I have! 
We had a flying week in Marrakesh last January and included some hair-raising local trips - road washed away, sheets of corrugated iron loaded onto mini-bus roof etc etc so know roughly what to expect! 
By the way, how do you start a new forum topic? Aside from my irrational fear, I think a Non-driving Passenger's Forum could provide many hints and tips specific to their unique position. What do you think?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

hymertastic said:


> By the way, how do you start a new forum topic? Aside from my irrational fear, I think a Non-driving Passenger's Forum could provide many hints and tips specific to their unique position. What do you think?


I see you found out how to start a thread.. well done.. 

When we went this January for first time, we arrived at Tangier med and headed straight to Asilah on the west coast. Followed coast down as far as Tiznit, inland to Tafraoute and Quarzazate. Back up to Marakech and then back to coast and home.. We only had 1 month but found it a great insite... Some people were saying you have to watch the time of year for the big mountains due to snow etc so we never planned that for this trip. Maybe another time..

We are off again January 2014 and hope to revisit some places for longer stays and get a few new one's in as well..
Sat here on a cold dark winters night it's great to think about the adventure and warm sun..


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*Scary mountains*

Yes,I get a bit bewildered sometimes by the way the website works! My husband and I both post so it can be a bit confusing! 
Thanks for that idea, sounds great. We are leaving 8th January, Portsmouth/Bilbao and can't wait! If you see a big Autotrail Cheyenne with black wheel, it'll be us!


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Hymertastic
We've done the Tix-and -Tichka a few times

I can understand your fear! 

We have a narrow boat and last year I lost a stone in weight being on the rivers Ouse and Trent when they were in flood!!

I do get anxious when doing anything new. I can honestly say that I experienced none of that anxiety doing the pass. I was so enthralled with the experience. I'm sure, if you've read all the postings it says to best time to go over. 

There are police there and they will not allow you to travel if there is any doubt about the weather or road conditions. One winter, with DD, we were not allowed to go over. We went a long way round to Marrakesh. The scenery is fantastic. Take your time and try to enjoy it.

Please do PM me if you want. 

Val


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Scary mountains*



hymertastic said:


> Yes,I get a bit bewildered sometimes by the way the website works! My husband and I both post so it can be a bit confusing!
> Thanks for that idea, sounds great. We are leaving 8th January, Portsmouth/Bilbao and can't wait! If you see a big Autotrail Cheyenne with black wheel, it'll be us!


May well be just behind you.. Looking to cross Dover calais on the 4th and run down through France.. Have to meet a few other people down near Algericas and then aiming to cross into Morocco about the 15th..
So if you see a convoy of motorhomes with "smiley face" stickers watch out... :lol:


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Tiz-in Tichka is OK. Two lanes, crash barriers etc... and fantastic views.

However, if you are a bit nervous, avoid the road north of Tafroute back towards the coast - often single track, tight bends, no barrier and 1000 foot drop to valley bottom. It hugs the mountainside - absolutely loved it (but did keep both hands on the wheel  ).

Have a great trip. I spent nearly three months in Morocco last year and hope to return again one day.

Jed


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

We are able to tour Morocco yet, but is there a link about insurance and breakdown cover.
Do most people go with Detours or take the chance on their own?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Hawcara said:


> We are able to tour Morocco yet, but is there a link about insurance and breakdown cover.
> Do most people go with Detours or take the chance on their own?


Many do go with DD and lots go on their own..

I went for first time this year, joined up with a few others off another forum and gained all the information of the internet...

Vehicle insurance, you need a Green card. Ask your current provider. Safeguard give it free, comfort charge.

Breakdown cover is a little more complex. Safeguard just do not give any, comfort say you can claim and costs back once home. ADAC is popular with many and as far as i know you make a claim back as well.
Maybe other people have more info.

We are going again Jan 2013.. If you want any info send me a PM.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi
I suffer from vertigo and we did the T and T pass last week, heading north from Ouazazate to Marrakech. I won't lie there were a couple of deep breaths on the way down but in the main it was fine. The road is pretty good all the way. 
There is only one section that is very windy and you will get overtaken, but if you don't want to overtake you can just crawl behind the lorries. My hubby just ignores my whimpers and overtakes!
It would be a shame to miss it as the views are amazing. Although thee are fantastic views almost every day - it is a beautiful country and the people the friendliest we have met.
Hope you have a great trip


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

It is not that bad I have known worse in Europe. But no overtaking! On the left going towards Marrakech there is a Cafe: "Assanfou". It is well worth a stop to relax before starting the main pass going towards Marrakech or when you have done it in the other direction. Excellent coffee and cheese omelettes.


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*Scary mountain passes*

Thanks everyone for supporting my vertigo and I do see that we will miss out if we don't do it. My husband of course is desperate to be challenged! I know I will let myself down if I don't do it. Maybe there will be terrible snow and then I can safely say we didn't do it because the weather was too bad!!
Tonight's reading is the official Morocco Tourist website:
http://www.visitmorocco.com/index.php/eng/Accueil
Very informative - I just want to print everything out to take with us which is a bit silly. I do so much background reading every night that I can't sleep and all the wonderful Moroccan names are floating through my head.
You could say I'm a bit excited about the impending trip!


----------

